#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  55 badt to GBP / 42 badt to EUR

## benlovesnuk

today again after i thought it couldnt get worse!!!!!!!!!! :Sad: 

And yet the dollar still doing good at 34, oh goody yip....yip hurah :Confused: 

wooooooo wuzzy whherrrrrrrrrr

----------


## ChiangMai noon

:Smile: ....

----------


## benlovesnuk

you have dollars????? you get paid in badt.......or just happy????

----------


## Spin

If anybody has a big chunk of cash in thailand now, sending it to the uk and buying pounds right now might be a good trade. In a couple of months the baht to sterling could well be back to 63 and you could send the money back to Thailand and have 10% more cash to play with. Of course, It could go the other way and you'd have less, but if it does Thailands exports get killed as the baht rises and tourists have less money to spend. That might force a devaluation, personally I dont see how it can fail and have already sent cash into pounds to try it.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> In a couple of months the baht to sterling could well be back to 63 and you could send the money back to Thailand and have 10% more cash to play with. Of course, It could go the other way and you'd have less.


So, what you are basically saying is that the exchange rate could go either up or down?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bkkandrew

^^ 4-months ago I said this:

https://teakdoor.com/business-finance...tml#post651735 (Thailand's Baht, Peso --- Decline)

Although I was incorrect about how soon the Baht would commence its decline. The net result for us interested in THB-GBP price is that we have some months of pain prior to the inevitable and steep decline of the Baht.

----------


## benlovesnuk

that, if your right, is what i like to hear.......

 it seems that all the stress on having such a high exchange will impede overall the economy by way of tourism in this forth coming season. hurting the many people that survive on it to pay back loans on houses cars etc which would not just upset the exchange but disrupt a greater rift within an already unstable government and its feuding public!!!!

----------


## William

BBC NEWS | Business | Pound tumbles to a five-year low

----------


## TSR2

pound tumbles because a wellpaid tosser named Mervin King gobbed off at a dinner last night saying UK was now in recesstion, well we all know that amongst ourselves but when the boss of Bankof England shoots his mouth off publicly it costs us mere mortals dear!! what a TWAT

----------


## EmperorTud

The traitors in the Labour Cabinet and their lackeys in the Banking sector should be put up against a wall and shot.

They have done more irrevocable damage to the United Kingdom than an entire army of Islamic extremists could ever hope to achieve.

----------


## TSR2

> #10 (permalink) EmperorTud Twisted Mentat Last Online: Today 06:25 PM Join Date: Oct 2007 Location: Interzone Posts: 3,359 The traitors in the Labour Cabinet and their lackeys in the Banking sector should be put up against a wall and shot. They have done more irrevocable damage to the United Kingdom than an entire army of Islamic extremists could ever hope to achieve.


 
Have to agree with you Tuddy even though I am a Bigot (Scots one)

----------


## Begbie

> The traitors in the Labour Cabinet and their lackeys in the Banking sector should be put up against a wall and shot.
> 
> They have done more irrevocable damage to the United Kingdom than an entire army of Islamic extremists could ever hope to achieve.


However they are dwarfs compared to Margeret Thatcher, she destroyed British industry and replaced it with the "Service Economy".

----------


## William

^Labor had more than enough time to turn that around - but didn't. Fact of the matter is that Labor (as they are now) are Clinton-ite populists that (aside from Iraq) gave voters whatever they wanted. They were, and still are, a reactionary government. People in the UK wanted home ownership and a binge on credit. Otherwise why would they have had home equity release loans, etc.

Sorry, I am no fan of MT by a long stretch, but I just don't see how TB and GB cannot put their hands up and say "we got it wrong".

But I guess history will tell, long after I'm gone

----------


## Butterfly

> ^Labor had more than enough time to turn that around - but didn't.


how ? once a century old industry is destroyed, it will not simply take a decade to restore it,

Tatcher fucked it up, and went too far, you would be strong and more conservative like Germany if it wasn't for Tatcher liberal ideas,

she destroyed England beyond repair, that was the consensus all over Europe back then, and now we see the direct results

----------


## William

^Sorry - as I have stated, I'm no fan of MT, but that is absolute bullshit.

The Uk has never being willing to invest in new techonology or innovative ideas since the Industrial Revolution.

Look at how many of the "advances" humanity has made - and look at how many of them have been done by Scotsmen - and then look at how many times the UK Govt. has put money behind that idea.

Since WWII the UK Govt - including MT - has been willing to put money into National Health, Unemployment Benefit and Old Age Pension - but apart from Delorean and other car manufactures (notbaly in Sunderland), I cannot recall investment in the future occuring - both with Labour or the Tories.

I was asked a question today: 
"Option 1: Would I prefer to pay higher taxes in unemployment benefit, etc.?"

Or

"Option 2: would I be happy to see my tax go in free gifts to bail out banks and get 'credit' moving again?"

I went with Option 1 - at least we all know where we stand - no 'blank cheque'

----------


## EmperorTud

53.8 to the Pound today and falling rapidly.

----------


## Butterfly

> The Uk has never being willing to invest in new techonology or innovative ideas since the Industrial Revolution.


exactly, that's where MT fucked up. Capital investment incentives is fiscal policy (government), nothing else, this is where they should have focus their effort, instead effort were focus on propaganda and the privatization or the complete destruction of industries, not creation or renovating industries,

----------


## astasinim

Fuck me, change the bloody record will ya. MT left office almost 20 years ago, and people are still harping on about how she did this and that. As ive said before, I was much better off under Maggie, than this last set of losers. I`m actually worse off now, than I was 10 years ago.

----------


## MUSTY

Aussie dollar crashing 21.362.

----------


## Butterfly

> MT left office almost 20 years ago, and people are still harping on about how she did this and that.


and the next government didn't do anything to change her legacy, they actually maintained it, so at the end she is still at the origin of the current mess

----------


## buriramboy

The pound is tanking 52.82 baht with Bangkok Bank....

Foreign Exchange Rates

----------


## William

> Capital investment incentives is fiscal policy (government)


I disagree. CI is more to do with the individual than the Govt. 

But we told everyone "spend what the fuck you want, and will still take care of you"

----------


## melvbot

i just checked there after hearing the news, I bet its going to go lower than that as well. As usual Im waiting for a transfer thats getting less and less by the day.

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> MT left office almost 20 years ago, and people are still harping on about how she did this and that.
> 
> 
> and the next government didn't do anything to change her legacy, they actually maintained it, so at the end she is still at the origin of the current mess


Funny enough, as I have mentioned on this forum before, I knew JM (John Major) before he became Channelor and before he became PM.

He was an OK money manager at Standard Chartered (out of Nigeria) -but he was out of his depth as Challencor.

----------


## EmperorTud

> i just checked there after hearing the news, I bet its going to go lower than that as well. As usual Im waiting for a transfer thats getting less and less by the day.


From the antiquated UK banking system I presume?

My Aus - Thai transfers take 24 hours and can be done online.

----------


## Butterfly

> I disagree. CI is more to do with the individual than the Govt.


Personal savings decisions have nothing to do with business capital investment decisions. It's always a fiscal component. The incentives must always come from the top when they are lacking at the base.




> But we told everyone "spend what the fuck you want, and will still take care of you"


this is an incentive for consumer spending, a different policy

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> i just checked there after hearing the news, I bet its going to go lower than that as well. As usual Im waiting for a transfer thats getting less and less by the day.
> 
> 
> From the antiquated UK banking system I presume?
> 
> My Aus - Thai transfers take 24 hours and can be done online.


No just a small lump payment into a UK account, just use the atm to withdraw the cash. So not really a transfer, just getting stiffed by the exchange rate thats all.

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by William
> 
> I disagree. CI is more to do with the individual than the Govt.
> 
> 
> Personal savings decisions have nothing to do with business capital investment decisions. It's always a fiscal component. The incentives must always come from the top when they are lacking at the base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a top trickle down man - Bonuses

I'm a bottom trickle up man - Saveings

----------


## Butterfly

> I'm a bottom trickle up man - Saveings


you will need to explain that one,

----------


## bkkandrew

Sterling dropping like a stone. Down 8% against the Yen, 5% against the USD, God knows what it will be against the THB tomorrow.

Most worrying amongst the market rout is that HSBC (my safe bank - where I keep my foking dosh) is down *20%* today!

----------


## Butterfly

I would love to see HSBC going down, that would actually be significant, not like those toy banks in the UK and Iceland that were nationalized without much problem,

----------


## bkkandrew

And Tud - the Aussie dollar is dow an average of *10%* on the day against *everything*!

----------


## bkkandrew

> I would love to see HSBC going down,


Er, why?

----------


## benlovesnuk

:Sad:

----------


## Mid

yep , Thailand is now more expensive than Australia ............

good luck with that .

----------


## EmperorTud

> And Tud - the Aussie dollar is dow an average of 10% on the day against everything!


As my Aussie mate just remarked, "unreal".

----------


## AntRobertson

^^^Fock am I glad I'm no longer paid in GBP! Fortuitous bit of timing that was!!

----------


## bkkandrew

Dow now below 8000 at 7966.

----------


## bkkandrew

^Now 7916. Down *10%* in the first few minutes.

IG Index - Financial Spread Betting

----------


## Butterfly

9:23am

NY is not opened yet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bkkandrew

^Futures market, my bad.

----------


## gjbkk

*No gold bars for sale during weekends*


By The Nation

*Some gold shops will not trade gold bullion on weekends starting from next months after they ran out of stock the bullions and gold ornaments.* 

Large crowds of people were seen flocking in many gold shops after the prices of the metal reduced sharply. 
However the gold ornaments will be for sale as usual.

Jitti Tangsithpakdi, the president of Gold Trader Association said Friday that the gold traders decided that starting from next month, many of gold traders would not trade the gold bullion on weekend. 


"Foreign markets across the world are closed on weekend, therefore if we still trade, sellers and buyers will take risk in price margin, therefore many gold traders don't want to trade gold bullion and asked the association to explain to consumers," said Jitti 
The president said that the volatility of gold price in the global market caused the gold price in Thailand to changes for many hundreds Baht in a day.
Besides the trade volume recently is much higher than usual, therefore it's risky to trade without knowing the exact price. 

"Right now there are only big amount of buying order or selling order, therefore after receiving the order, we can't trade in the country but we have to trade in the foreign market which gain lower margin, so we must protect our risk," said the president. 



 :Smile:  are they running out?

----------


## Butterfly

> ^Futures market, my bad.


you should get better sources than those silly blogs and betting websites, 

you seem to confuse those with reality,




> Dow futures have fallen 550 points, the maximum amount allowed, and were locked at 8224,

----------


## MUSTY

Dow Jones about 5 per cent, around 430 points early at the start of trade.
Black friday again for them.

----------


## Mid

*Wall Street plunges at open on recession fears*
Fri Oct 24, 2008 9:42am EDT




*NEW YORK* (Reuters) - Stocks plummeted at the opening bell on Friday as investors dumped stocks worldwide on fears that the global economy was in the throes of recession.

The Dow Jones industrial average was down 398.08 points, or 4.58 percent, at 8,293.17. The Standard & Poor's 500 Index was down 42.09 points, or 4.63 percent, at 866.02. 

The Nasdaq Composite Index was down 103.01 points, or 6.42 percent, at 1,500.90.

(Reporting by Ellis Mnyandu; Editing by James Dalgleish)

reuters.com

----------


## keda

-2% soon after open, now -4.5%...looks like the blackest October to date - with still a week to go!

----------


## bkkandrew

> Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> 
> ^Futures market, my bad.
> 
> 
> you should get better sources than those silly blogs and betting websites, 
> 
> you seem to confuse those with reality,
> 
> ...


Your lack of knowledge on financial matters is demonstrated yet again by you being unaware of the importance of IG Index (a 'betting' website) and FT Alphaville (a Financial Times blog).

----------


## Butterfly

> Your lack of knowledge on financial matters is demonstrated yet again by you being unaware of the importance of IG Index (a 'betting' website)


unbelievable, so a betting website is actually a reliable financial source to forecast future market performance ? are you on drugs by any chance ?

----------


## bkkandrew

^Try and read up on what IG Index and City Index are actually used for, then come back and apologise.

While you do your homework, I'm off to the pub. :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

The British pound is worthless.  :sheep2: 

I'd wipe my ass with them if they didn't have sharp edges.  :Smile: 

Idiots and dolts trying to run a country get what they deserve. Someday your economy might rival Thailand.

----------


## mobs00

Down but not out!

----------


## bkkandrew

> The British pound is worthless. 
> 
> I'd wipe my ass with them if they didn't have sharp edges. 
> 
> Idiots and dolts trying to run a country get what they deserve. Someday your economy might rival Thailand.


Now Tex - lets remind ourselves here of your record verses mine on this:

In February you rejected any possibility of the financial crisis I was forecasting.

In June you were silent when I forecasted about the coming collapse of Sterling (which you are now crowing about).

So how do you feel about my forecast of US FED default and collapse of the USD? Think carefully, you have been wrong twice thus far...

----------


## Texpat

Oh please. Give it a rest.

I could really care less about all currencies in the world except two. And neither of them are the pound. I've listened to your sky-is-falling mantra for months, merely saying it's a long overdue correction.

I'm not wrong -- you're just too full of yourself to see that it's a cycle. Same shit different year.

I'm going to go take a dump now ... Hope my wife has put in a fresh roll of British Pounds in the bathroom.

----------


## keda

is that what you're reduced to using???

----------


## TSR2

Just imagine the Queens face as she traverses,s Texpats arse, all those clinkers grinding against her mush!!!

----------


## larvidchr

> Oh please. Give it a rest.
> 
> I could really care less about all currencies in the world except two. And neither of them are the pound. I've listened to your sky-is-falling mantra for months, merely saying it's a long overdue correction.
> 
> I'm not wrong -- you're just too full of yourself to see that it's a cycle. Same shit different year.
> 
> I'm going to go take a dump now ... Hope my wife has put in a fresh roll of British Pounds in the bathroom.


Wasn't it last month that George Bush on direct television and with phone calls contacted mainly the European/Governments Central Banks begging them to inject billions of Dollars into the market to support the Dollar and the US economy in a few very hectic days where the Dollar/US economy was tethering on the edge of collapse, I understand it must be a chock for you Americans and that you to some extend have erased this embarrassing fact from your collective memories, but you are now on my country's list of Banana republic's having received economic aid in 2008, but you should not worry about it since we are used to pump billions into Africa, Bangladesh and other shit holes where the money is wasted or ends up in dictators personal bank accounts, the thing is that we can afford it since we have no foreign state debt and no national debt to content with unlike you.
You can sleep soundly knowing that US home-owners that have mortgages they did not qualify for in the first place (Ethnic minority's and trailer trash), wont loose their new homes because the European Tax payers is carrying the risk for them with rescue packets saving the Banks holding those sorry ass papers, now we could with some right use that paper the same way you describe you use Pound notes, but we don't, we have after all many hundred years of development and culture behind us unlike your Country who is still in childcare so to speak, so we cant expect you to behave like adults all the time.

So if you please could just restrain yourself to carry on the war on terror which is about the only good thing you are doing for the World at the moment it would be nice, but I suppose that will go down the drain as well when Hussein becomes President over there.

Kind regards from a friendly European ready to step in whenever you should need it again  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

Ahhh the benevolent Euro trash (err, sorry) tax payers footing the bill for American extravagance... again.

Last month it was a TD claim that Euro subsidies yielded cheaper cars to yanks and now you benevolent bumblers are footing the bill for our unemployed crackheads to live in blinged-out mansions.

If your claims are true, you're either really stupid or we're really lucky. Or both.

It had nothing to do with Euro banks trying to increase their profits, did it?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Where's that roll of pound-notes? You're dribbling.

----------


## Mid

*Kickatinalong*
Wed, 3 Mar 1999 


_The small country town of "Kickatinalong" is in terminal decline. The only bank has closed its doors, there is not a Quid, Deener, zak, or even a tray in town. The only people remaining are: The publican, a doctor, and a panel beater._


_It is late one Friday afternoon when a stranger stops off at the pub; throws 100 Quid on the bar for a drink now and, wants the change in liquid form for a party next weekend._


_Monday morning, while climbing steps to reach for the liquidity the stranger requested for the weekend; the publican slips and breaks his arm - he ambles over to the Quack and slips him the 100 Quid for some more solidity in his crook arm. The Quack fixes up the Publican and, now he has a few Quid to spend, he drops the Jalopy off at the Panel Beaters to get the drivers side door to open again. The Panel Beater - as is his wont when flush with a Quid or two - ambles over to the pub and converts the paper to its liquid form._


_Stone the bloody crows, the stranger enters some time later, cancels the order for the grog, and gets the change from his 100 Quid back from the Publican!_


_I tried to figger out which of the locals won and who lost in that game, but had to concede to meself that nobody lost, in fact they all gained. I figgered thus: did the Publican get what he wanted, and paid for it? Yep, he got his arm fixed. Did the Quack get what he wanted, and paid for it? Yep, he got the Jalopy door fixed. Did the Panel Beater pay for his piss? Yep._


_Well strike me pink I sez to meself. Blow me down if that bloody stranger did not hold the power of life and death over Kickatinalong for a few days! All he had to do was chuck a Quid on the bar and trade took off, but when he took his quid back and left town, then Kickatinalong allowed itself to die again. Strewth!_

mail-archive.com


'99 if you please ..............

----------


## larvidchr

> Ahhh the benevolent Euro trash (err, sorry) tax payers footing the bill for American extravagance... again.
> 
> Last month it was a TD claim that Euro subsidies yielded cheaper cars to yanks and now you benevolent bumblers are footing the bill for our unemployed crackheads to live in blinged-out mansions.
> 
> If your claims are true, you're either really stupid or *we're really lucky.* Or both.
> 
> It had nothing to do with Euro banks trying to increase their profits, did it? 
> 
> *Where's that roll of pound-notes?* You're dribbling.


You got it  :party43:  well done.

Carry on with the pound notes, if somebody should be so rude to call you an a..h... at least you will be a genuine a..h... complete with watermarks and security thread :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Have a nice day TEX  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

You really are an obnoxious [at][at][at][at] aren't you Tex? You sure Momo isnt your alt nik? To think I said welcome back to you. Ive decided now that your a complete wanker, with fuck all to do with his time in nowhereville, but bait people on a internet forum. Enough said.

----------


## Texpat

Aw, come on Asta. I thought we were buds.

This is nothing really. I'm not even trying.

You need a hug?  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

> This is nothing really. I'm not even trying.


Very true, maybe I need a break from this place. Whats the point of visiting when its a complete shit fest, from one thread to another.

You need a hug?  :Smile: [/quote]

I need a life :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> ^Futures market, my bad.


But you said it was futures, when in fact it was a gambling site, couldn't you be any more dishonnest ?




> Try and read up on what IG Index and City Index are actually used for, then come back and apologise.


yeah, no doubt that world financiers like Buffet are reading those gambling sites to make their trading moves, couldn't you be any more naive ? I have a bridge to sell !!!

----------


## bkkandrew

^I am almost tempted to leave you in blissfull ignorance, in fact I will.

Anyone who wants to know what IG Index and City Index are used for and have been for the last 15-odd years, pm me. We'll just keep Butterfly in the dark.

----------


## Thormaturge

> I could really care less about all currencies in the world except two. And neither of them are the pound.


 
The Euro and the Canadian Dollar?

----------


## Butterfly

> Anyone who wants to know what IG Index and City Index are used for and have been for the last 15-odd years, pm me. We'll just keep Butterfly in the dark.


^ gee, I bet we can also PM you so you tell us about those hot tips where to buy a bridge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

here is a tip for you: Futures Market != Gambling Site

You got caught red handed, once more

----------


## bkkandrew

^The numbers on the futures market are alway identical to the Citi and IG spread, apart from when the statutory limits are reached on the futures market. When this happens, investors turn exclusively to IG and City to complete their positions.

Anyway, not giving any more away to you. Ignorance is bliss for some.

----------

